# It's real! Navy test-fires first working prototype railgun



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just saw this and thought you guys might find it interesting:










http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012...st-working-prototype-railgun/?intcmp=features

A few quotes that I found interesting:



> the (projectiles) weigh about 40 pounds each...
> 
> In addition, rather than relying on chemical propellants like gunpowder, the railgun uses an electromagnetic pulse to create strong magnetic fields that propel the conductive bullet on a sliding metal sled and out of the barrel -- at 4,500 to 5,000 miles per hour and as far as 100 nautical miles away in about 5 minutes
> 
> The energy question is a big one, as experts have said the amount of electricity necessary to operate the railgun at 32 megajoules would require a ship that that can generate enough power, one that doesn't yet exist. It may be the massive Zumwalt class DDG-1000 destroyer, which is now being designed as a multi-mission ship at a price tag of $3.3 billion per ship.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: It's real! Navy test-fires first working prototype railg*

Are you a squid by chance Bax?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: It's real! Navy test-fires first working prototype railg*

That is so cool. Ten rounds/minute? Pretty impressive.

It does look like they need to put some vanes on the projectile to stablize in flight. 8)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: It's real! Navy test-fires first working prototype railg*

We never had things anywhere near that cool when I was in.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: It's real! Navy test-fires first working prototype railg*



Mr Muleskinner said:


> Are you a squid by chance Bax?


Squid?

Man, I had to look that up. And the first few terms made me question your intent  But then I saw the meaning you meant.

http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/squid

I have not served in any branch of the military. I have some salty members of the family, a few jar heads, and a few weekend warriors. But I was forbidden from joining the service as I am the only son to carry on the family name.... and they probably dont want red heads any ways! :x


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: It's real! Navy test-fires first working prototype railg*

That thing is cool as heck! 8)

Did Craftsman have a hand in this? It kind of matches a lot of the power tools I have in my garage.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: It's real! Navy test-fires first working prototype railg*

Squid was never a derogatory comment when I was in. It was a term that we often used on each other. That said it was intended for those that served on subs but was often used in a broader sense.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: It's real! Navy test-fires first working prototype railg*

Great, another government boondoggle to waste tax payers hard earned money. I am thinkin what we ought to do is dump a billion or two on an elastic powered gun...I'll bet with that kind of money at stake there's a bunch of politicians that would climb on board the "funding" wagon.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: It's real! Navy test-fires first working prototype railg*



BPturkeys said:


> Great, another government boondoggle to waste tax payers hard earned money. I am thinkin what we ought to do is dump a billion or two on an elastic powered gun...I'll bet with that kind of money at stake there's a bunch of politicians that would climb on board the "funding" wagon.


I'd rather have my hard earned tax dollars (and believe me I pay a butload in taxes) spent on defense than on welfare or social programs. No offense intended to anyone just my opinion

Back to the rail gun... *WAY **** COOL!*
O*--


----------

